# This would be intresting..Pictures of your self as a kid.



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

I was looking over pix of my younger days and had and Idea.Lets see some of the forum members in there childhood years. I know EVERYONE  has to have a pic of there youth somewhere.You were all young once right? []
  I will start off with this one.It is a picture of my brother Steve and me firring up a nice bowel of cherry wood tobacco [8D] I sent this pic in with my story to AB&GC they didn't put it in oh well. Here it is.

 I dont know if this was ever done before.If so lets do it again.


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

WILL STICK ONE OF ME AND NINA LATER TODAY RICKO! WAS THOSE PIPES LIT? MY PARENTS CAUGHT ME TRYING TO SMOKE A CIG. WHEN I WAS FOUR. THEY SET ME DOWN LIT A CIG. AND TOLD ME I HAD TO SMOKE IT ALL .THIS WAS SUOOSED TO MAKE ME SICK AND THUS A LESSON LEARNED,BUT ME AS STUBORN AS A MULE SMOKED IT AND SAID "THAT WAS GOOD CAN I HAVE ANOTHER ONE".


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

All my pictures are at my parents' house... but here's one from my highschool yearbook in my favorite shirt & jeans.


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2009)

ok rick,  me and my liitle bro after getting back from the zoo 1972


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

2nd.row 6th from left[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2009)

Little Chuckie:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.Fred
> 
> 2nd.row 6th from left[8|]


 

 I'm gonna have to agree with Fred.The black haired boy [8D]
  I have a 6th grade class pic gotta find it.


----------



## Dabeel (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's mine from 1968 almost 2 years old.
 Notice the whiskey jug next to the pumpkin, that always set next to the front door.....I think my parents picked it up on one of our trips to Winchester, VA

 Good Post idea Rick!

 Doug


----------



## sandman (Aug 7, 2009)

Top row. Far right.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

Get out! really? I could have swore that was you lobe.


 Ok here ya go locate little sickrick haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like there was some heavy horse power in that machine your on  Chuck [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Find the lobey...


 

 Bottom row second from the left                     lol Just kiddin [8D]
  Top row  5th from the left


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Top row 6th over-----thats the only other Mean looker[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Top row 2nd in[8D]


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

RICK YOU IS TOP ROW FORTH PICURE. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

LOBES TOP ROW THIRD JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> You are second row second from left.[8D]


 


 Yep thats me Lobe.Check out the Hair! I hated hair cuts! I was a rebellious 5th grader [8D] Like they say,who's smarter then a 5th grader??lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Great ummmm jeans Kate[]


 


 Yo! Lobe this ia family Thread [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

well lobe,where are you kid ?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't find him either.  Lookin' good Kate and your hiar is pretty.  I'll see what I can find for Joe to scan.  Having comp issues today.  Good idea, Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep now I see it! Just  Lobey  on a smaller scale []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know about a great smile today. As we speak.My temp cap fell out and I look like a polish vampire haha.I tried to glue it back in with krazy glue but it didn't work.So guess what,I have to go out to dinner with my bro and sister inlaw to night.That should be a blast.
  I vant to bite my roll! [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Speaking of mishaps, Joe was just weedwhacking and got into some poison ivy.  Before showering, I sprayed some windex on him.  I felt like I was in the movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding".  Do you think that will work?   Please don't tell me I can't wash the clothes and that I have to burn them lol.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 7, 2009)

Me and my brudder about 1949 or 50


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wash them in hot water a few times------good strong detergent[]----and hight temp drying--------never heard of the Windex treatment[:-] What the Heck is that[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL, it was there so I grabbed it.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Oy vey, maybe I can throw them out and he won't notice[][]


----------



## ajohn (Aug 7, 2009)

When I was working for the county of San Bernardino(@$0.25/day)[&o]on the fire crew when we got into poison oak we used Dawn to wash every thing and ourselves.It seemed to work pretty well!Hope Joe isn't too allergic to the stuff.The stuff is dangerious to me[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay,...Here's Laur at her first communion,........and,...My twin bro and I in 1965, with my older cousin.(Don't ask which one is me, because I'm not sure...[] 

_Please see next post for the pic........_


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2009)

!   Here's the pic[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Look at my chicken legs!!  LOL  Joes where are the other two?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2009)

[:-]WHY, MOM, WHY???????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Me and my brudder about 1949 or 50


 

 I bet no  yellow livered kids messed with you guys .   hahaha


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

I found this one.Me and my cat specks.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Reds those are some rockin shades!! [8D]

 Hey where are Caps and some of the others pix ??? I guess they were never kids []  []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL that site is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.  Cute cat Rick.  Charlie, you're funny.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the Robinhood style haircut[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Look at that dress!  What year did your parents get married?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

I can see the resemblance!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

I have more pics to scan.  This thread is really fun!  When I go to someone's house, I love looking at their pictures.  Lobey, she's adorable.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

This IS fun!! All we need is some pizza and root beer! Here's Ma an Pa Cyber, wondering what will become of him.. if only they knew, they'd have most likely abstained![]


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 8, 2009)

Put a little toothpaste in the crown's void and slide it back into position over the tooth stump. It should hold over the weekend.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 8, 2009)

Unless you're given three hots and a cot.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Laur - Your 'picture' with the glasses looks like Connie Conehead sneaking behind her parents' backs and wearing hair to fit in![] (Peer pressure?)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Lobey - glad you like my...... jeans. They are Lee's. I always wanted to wear Levi's, but they just didn't fit me properly. No Jordache for me! []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's another one for you Kate!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

I must say, that one suits you better! 
 I was with my parents today and forgot to pick up some pictures. I'll try to remember this weekend.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is Leo's pic ROFL


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

Nina here. Saw the posts and Jamie'sa promise that we'd get a couple of our own on here. So here goes. As I'm still learning some things I just hope this works. The first is a picture of Jamie and his family in front of their home on Imperial Beach in San Diego. Jamie's the one on the rocking horse.


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I see from my last try that you'll have to click on the attachment to see the picture, but at least it's there. This one of me is a little worn and worst for wear. It's the only one I could find quickly of me as a child. It was taken a couple of months after my dad was killed in a car wreck.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

nice one laur! LOL

 I call this one mirror mirror on the wall.


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

Figured out how to get the pictures to post so I thought I would add one more of myself, Jamie and Jamie;s two daughters, Amie the oldest, and Rachel, the youngest. Their both grown now, and Rachel has two boys of her very own.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pics Jamie & Nina! 

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's capsoda's thumb in 1980


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

Here ya go. Me and my one of my younger bros. I am the tall one. That didn't last long. We were inseperrable and we could make you laugh or kick your a$$. I was born on my moms Bday and walter was botn a year and 2 days later. He was killed in an auto accident in 86 and I sure miss him.

 Dig that phone. I still have it sitting in the living room.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Put a little toothpaste in the crown's void and slide it back into position over the tooth stump. It should hold over the weekend.


 

 Thanks for the info Cord but to late.I got the kRaZy glue to work.Now the Doc is going to need a chisel to get it free![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry about your Bro Cap,I can relate, I lost 2 of my bros both when they were in there 30s.

  But lets not bring down the mood.Them pajamas your sporting there look like a regulation straight jacket  hahaha[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe we should change the name of this thread to..

  "Pictures from (your) past the Weird & the Wonderful"
    Look through the albums [8D]


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Me and my brudder about 1949 or 50


 MAN DENNIS WE GREW UP IN THE DAYS OF THE COWBOY FAN ERA. ON MY PICTURE I AM ON A HORSE,BUT MOM SAID I NEVER PLAYED ON IT. I USED A BROOM INSTEAD CAUSE IT WAS EASIER TO RIDE THE RANGE ON OLE BROOMY![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute pics everyone!  Kate, I think we have the same sense of humor.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Here is Leo's pic ROFL


 

 Now that is a creepy pic[]


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 8, 2009)

Posted pics for Jamie last night. Today I'm posting my favorite picture of him from his childhood. Had to beg his mother to give it to me. Jamie says it's from his "Leave It To Beaver" days. He also said from the way he's smiling he must have just done something like set fire to a field, which he actually did when he was a kid. Another time he stepped down into a hole where a telephone pole had been. He had his toy guns on and got stuck. They had to call in people to dig him out. Ahh...my mischevious husband![][][] Maybe it's a good thing that he can't get around so well anymore.[][][][]


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's one of my favorite baby pictures of myself. As you can see I was looking up and laughing, trying to see the bright side of everything even at that early age.[][]
 Peace


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Really cute Nina!  That Jamie must be a handful!  Aren't all husbands?[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

What's a good way to take a picture of a picture?  Don't have access to a scanner right now.  Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

I have pics of my yout but I will have to get them from my dads house. Graduation.... Not much of a stach but check them burns....[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

DAMN CAP YOU WAS A COOL LOOKING FREAK!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

Where's Cap??? []


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2009)

Excellent Lobes but what can you do for Jamie's Used Car Salesman look????? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Juss jokin. The wife says "He's so cute".....


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 8, 2009)

Heres Me


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Lobes, I have a picture of my Mom that I really want to take the wrinkles out of.  Could you do it?
 Here I am as a baby.  I had to have a cast on my leg because it turned in.  Also, me at Christmas.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunther asked if anyone knew what a felon was in another thread, man I glad I didn't respond yes to that thread[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> What's a good way to take a picture of a picture?  Don't have access to a scanner right now.  Thanks!


 
 I did a bunch of archiving a couple years ago using my camera.. you know those clear plastic self-standing picture holders that are folded over so you can slip a pic or paper into? I used that.. took 2 lamps, one on either side, just in front, nice bright bulbs.. set up the camera on a mini tripod right in front of it and went to town. The lighting needs to be bright enough so that you don't need the flash, and angled so there's no glare..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Gunther asked if anyone knew what a felon was in another thread, man I glad I didn't respond yes to that thread[]


 

 I hear ya there CC [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats all you need.They come out fine for me.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks.  I don't know how you all scan pictures and they look so perfect.  Mine looks weird (I finally got to scan it)[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Here's capsoda's thumb in 1980


 
 I am still laughing over this one!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

I was going through the picture drawer and just scanned this one.
  I never thought I would go public with this beauty but what the hell, I dug two pits today and both sucked so I might as well beat my self up a little [8D]
  I think it was Halloween? At least I hope any way []

 1962 I was 3 years old


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

If only this little lady knew  what was in store for her down the road [8D]
  She might be a little saner today.
  That is my wife AMY at age 5


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> Well you don't dress that way today,so I guess you turned out alright Rick!


 

 Once in a while I dig a pit dressed like that.The home owners feel sorry for me.Its a good permission tactic .Lobe knows []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DAMN CAP YOU WAS A COOL LOOKING FREAK!!!!


 



 yeah man what happened to ya??? [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Wheres your kid pic Woody? you probably got a 306 in your hand []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Here I am in 1985   26 years old,  man where the hell did time go?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah right lol


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> I'm diggin that Members Only jacket Rick! Very sharp man![]


  I was going to say the same thing, but I think they're back "in", although you won't catch me in one[]  What bottles did you dig that year Rick??


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's one Cap can relate to LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Senior prom pic.. ohh ..what the hell was her name????


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Partying in Germany.. 1986.. who says Germans have bad taste in women??? I do!![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's a picture from my first birthday. Opening presents from Granny in Scotland. Check out that pose![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Me looking at Johnny Bennech's marble.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Mesmerized by a bottle? Probably not yet.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Charlie - care to share that story or do we get to make up our own?[][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice legs Kate![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Me looking at Johnny Bennech's marbles.


 

 [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

If you remember the "soda bottle memory post", Johnny was the one that stole a dime out of his mom's purse so we could go by a soda down at the park. I think we were 5 & 6 at the time. This was before that.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's my first bra! I grew out of it at 15. My mom doesn't like that joke.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

I never had a "blankie". I had a 'rag'[8|]. I loved this thing to death. My parents hated it! Ripped to shreds with all of this wonderful soft silky stuff inside that I loved to rub between my fingers. I went everywhere with it. It somehow got lost on the trip back from Britain when I was 4, along with my teddy bear. Very traumatic for me! I'm sure my parents (and I don't know if they had something to do with it or not) were relieved that it was gone.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Charlie - care to share that story or do we get to make up our own?[][8|]


 
 ..Go ahead and figure it out for me.. I don't remember too much about that night! [] Gott sei dank!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Now he does.. can you turn me into David Bowie??


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So - they got you drunk and dressed you up like a girl... They got me drunk, but I was already a girl... I DO remember what happened with me. [] I ended up in a GrundstÃ¼ck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

The german cops were awesome, I gotta say.. they scraped me up off the bridge, the road, wherever I had passed out, and drove me home, no Q's.. except where I was supposed to be.. my host family was less than entirely proud of this, but they made me buy my own shampoo, toothpaste, etc.. fair is fair!!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

> Charlie - care to share that story or do we get to make up our own?


 Yea, everybody else is affraid to ask.....[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

I say let them live in fear.. []


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

> yeah man what happened to ya???


 
 I blossumed.....and don't ever yell Cheeeeese around me!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok Lobes, I will give you that....I am one of those two but I will give some of the others a chance to match a position with my mentality..... Which of the two do you folks think is me????


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

> I say let them live in fear..


 
 Ignorance is bliss and bliss, ignorance.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool!! Now, if you could just turn my date into Audrey hepburn, I will die a happy man!! []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Considering his other picture, I was expecting him to look more like this David Bowie! LOL


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here I am in 1985   26 years old,  man where the hell did time go?


 

 I think i have a clue as to where rick


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

[][]  Worth staying up for, Steve!! Lord knows what I will dream of tonite!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

Charlie - got more for ya! (Hope you don't mind, Steve - good work, by the way!)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute Swellbot cute.[]
  I see you didn't contribute any child hood/young adult photos?
  your going to need to if you wanna play[8D]
   Never mind I found one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> I blossumed.....and don't ever yell Cheeeeese around me!!!!


 

 Like G man said your still a freaky cool looking dude []
  I noticed one thing,your not smiling in the young pic.[8D]


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Where's Cap??? []


      UNDER THE BLEACHERS WITH A BROWN EYED GIRL?[]              RICK IN THAT DRESS YOU MAY HAVE BEEN PLAYING J. EDGAR HOOVER HEAD OF THE FBI THEN.   GREAT PICS. YALL!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A brown eyed girl & a bottle wit a plain brown wrapper []


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

> I noticed one thing,your not smiling in the young pic.


 We were told to look serious but proud. I still don't get that.

 In the foot ball pic I am the guy that the other players is looking at. I was the defensive captian, monsterman and the quarter back on the other team was tired of the smell of all the crap I had nocked out of him.

 They were watching to see what I would do next. I wasn't very big but I made up for it in mean. I was told by three scouts that I was just to small so I joind the AF Reserve and started a career as a goverment certified journeyman crafstman and nail bender. Picked up a contractors licence when I was 19 and kepted it up to date untill a few years ago.

 Basic Training...This is after I activated into the regular AF. I was 22.


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

WELL ALRIGHT THEN CAP,MY" HATS" OFF TO YOU AS I LOVE DEFENSE,SPECIALLY SOMEBODY THAT GRABS THAT QUARTERBACK JUST LIKE IN THE MOVIE "THE WATERBOY". DAMN FALCONS GOT RID OF SOME GOOD ONES,HOPE IT DON'T COME BACK TO BITE THEM IN THE BUTT! THEY GOT RID OF MY KEITH BROOKING,MAN PLAYED FOOTBALL IN GA. ALL THE WAY FROM PEE WEE OR SOMEN LIKE IT ,HIGH SCHOOL,COLLEGE,PROS, I THOUGHT THEY WOULD LET HIM FINISH HIS CAREER HERE EVEN IF ON THE BENCH,BUT OH WELL,THE DAYS OF LOYALTY HAVE BEEN GONE ....IF THEY EVER EVEN EXISTED. I WAS WAY TOO SMALL FOR FOOTBALL AND SLOW TO BOOT,BUT WAS PRETTY FAIR AT BASEBALL.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2009)

Smooth Cap smooth []

  I guess some people don't like the kiddie year  pictures.
  Its always the same bunch who post,thats cool though I had fun.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

To you redheads out there... They run on one side of my family... here is my 2nd cousin once removed. Her name is Kate (my 2nd cousin Mike has a sister Beth & a wife Beth and my daughter is Beth)[] Max is her brother & missed the redhead gene.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow Lobe you went easy on him []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 16, 2009)

Lobey did a great job on my Mom's pic too.  I had one of her I just love and had tried to make a copy of, but it was too wrinkled.  I hadn't known anything could be done to fix it.


----------



## glass man (Aug 16, 2009)

I DIDN'T TALK TILL I WAS 2 YEARS OR SOMETHING. THEY THOUGHT I WAS RETARTED.{WELL[][]] I POINTED AT THINGS I WANTED, GRUNTED,ONE WORD THINGS LIKE WATER. BUT MY BROTHER AND SISTER DID SOMETHING TO PISS ME OFF AND I CAME OUT WITH A LONG SENTENCE! DON'T REMEMBER WHAT THEY DONE TO ME,BUT STILL REMEMBER THE ANGER! DON'T REMEMBER WHAT I SAID. BEING THE "BABY" [GEEZ] MY BROTHER [BOUT 5 YEARS OLDER THEN ME ] AND MY SISTER [BOUT 7 YEARS OLDER THEN ME] WOULD PICK ON ME PRETTY GOOD! WELL MY SIS WAS AFRAID OF ANY KINDA BUG. MY BROTHER AND SISTER WERE SITTING ON THE COUCH IN THE LIVING ROOM WATCHING T. V. MY MOM WAS IN THE KICTHEN DOING THAT 50S THANG MOMS DID THEN. WELL I BRING IN A GRASSHOPPER AND THROW IT ON MY SISTER AND RUN LIKE HELL OUTA THERE! SISTER IS SCREAMING ,I HEAR IT OUTSIDE. MY MOM COMES RUNNING IN TO THE ROOM ASSUMES MY BROTHER HAS DONE SOMETHING AND MOM GETS THEIR BUTT FOR ANY SPLANING CAN BE DONE LUCY![] I HEAR IT ALL IN LIVING COLOR OUTSIDE AND WELL:THAT WAS THE ONLY TIME I GOT BOTH OF EM BACK AT ONCE![][] TRUST ME I GOT MY DUE BUT FOR ONE BRIEF MOMENT.... I DID NOT PLAN THIS,BUT WOULD HAVE IF I HAD BEEN SMART ENOUGH! I MISS THE GOOD OLE DAZE! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

You make up for it now, don't you Jamie! []


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pix everyone!!!!!!!!!!

 -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Great pix everyone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Julie


 

 Did you put your kiddie pic up Julie? []


----------



## digdug (Aug 18, 2009)

1963 me and my Grandpa


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> You make up for it now, don't you Jamie! []


  YES!![8D]   HEY CHARLIE AND KATE THE COPS SCRAPED ME UP OFF THE SIDEWALK LONG AGO IN THIS TOWN. I WOKE UP AND MY VISION WAS REAL BLURRY. I SAW LINES! GOT UP AND WENT TO THE LINES AND DAMN,THEY WERE BARS![:-]


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2009)

Here ya go Richard and all....1 yr old and 12 yrs old  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2009)

....and 16 years old  -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow..... you really are a towhead!!!


----------



## towhead (Aug 18, 2009)

And, if you are really observant, now you know how old I am too!!  And, where is your pic Woody?!

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't tell if that says Jun of 71 or 77, Julie???

 So, you're either 50 or 44 years old.....[]

 I don't have any baby or kids pictures... my mother has them all.[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 18, 2009)

That outfit looks more 71 than 77 to me. So does the type of picture.


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2009)

Right, Kodak film if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> ....and 16 years old  -Julie


 NICE


----------



## T D (Aug 18, 2009)

other that pictures of my kids, my favorite picture.  Me and Daddy 1978 my junior year in high school.  Dad was team doctor, I was a marginal fullback and kicker.  I'd give anything to know what caught our attention.  It looks like we are both looking at the same thing, but not the photographer.


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

ME MOM AND FEFE THE DOG LOL   MIKE


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

AFTER I DESTROYED THE TONKAS THEY BOUGHT ME THE CHEAP STUFF  LOL


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2009)

LAST ONE


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> LAST ONE


 
 That costume reminds me of the first Halloween movie. You been running around in overalls with a white painted William Shatner mask lately?


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2009)

I NEW THERE WOULD BE A SMART REMARK ABOUT THE COUSTUME BUT AFTER RICK SHOWED HIS PIC DRESSED AS A GIRL I COULDNT RESIST  AHH I DID HAVE A DEVIL COUSTUME ALSO....................


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

I dig the yellow socks the legs aint bad eaither [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I can't tell if that says Jun of 71 or 77, Julie???
> 
> ...


 

 Well call your mom up! tell her to mail one to you.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> LAST ONE


 

 Mike thank god that get up aint all white  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Shes 16 Mike stop it []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2009)

You gotta be careful what pictures you post on here.  Men are still men. []


----------



## towhead (Aug 19, 2009)

Laur:  You mean boys will be boys....that's ok.  1971 it is.  50 I am.... but surely don't look a day over 39!   Us Finlanders age quite well you know! []  

 Mad:  Love the clown outfit....and hey TD, you were probably checking out the Majorette!![] 

 ....and get with the schedule Woody!
 -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 19, 2009)

and here I thought you were Norwegian.......[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

> I NEW THERE WOULD BE A SMART REMARK ABOUT THE COUSTUME


 Don't think I would have shown that one...[sm=lol.gif] Well, after Charlie's girly shot I guess it is OK. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] I did the Bozo costume but luckly there are no photos.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 19, 2009)

> get with the schedule Woody!


 
 with all the other dirty thoughts and jokes flying around i think ill leave this one alone...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

Embarrassment is worse in the (real world)  on here you don't have to face anyone  []
  My wife got a surprise B day party together for me last weekend.I had no clue what was going on I thought we were going to my brother in laws for my wifes sisters birth day.Because it was on (that day).So I walk in with dark glasses on and hear surprise!! I thought they were messing with me so I give um all the finger.[8D] when I took the glasses off I'm looking at  Mrs brougos, a 70 year old woman and friend of my wifes family.oops lol
 Anyway it turned out to be a good time except for the (present table)

 I wanted to kill my wife []
 Don't know why this pic is blurry its me in the dress at age 6 with a tiara hanging on the picture frame


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a few presents they thought I needed.


----------



## woody (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a litle big for you, isn't it, Rick???[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

My B day is tomarow but they snuck it in on me []

 Check these shades out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

And last but not least a digging helment lol

 Boy did I make out []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

yeah I knew that was coming [] just a hair [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

50 years old and they made me blow out candles


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

I am soooo sorry, Rick!!! What a DRAG!!! I hate surprises so much, I don't let them happen any more..[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you being sarcastic chucky or are you  serious.I hate the first part of being shocked the rest is fine.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I am soooo sorry, Rick!!! What a DRAG!!! I hate surprises so much, I don't let them happen any more..[&:]


 

 I would think you, the life of the party would love that S@#$%^&T []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

..I am being sarcastic.. as usual.. I mean now, not before.. I was serious then.. well, half serious.. max..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

After blowing out those candles you won't be needin that execiser. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..I am being sarcastic.. as usual.. I mean now, not before.. I was serious then.. well, half serious.. max..


 
 I'm sitting here at work, not at my normal desk.... I'm in charge upstairs tonight. Everybody else is working hard.... I pop on here to see what's going on and I just can't stop laughing (at everything)... this one was the straw that broke the camels back! You guys are gonna get me in trouble![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> After blowing out those candles you won't be needin that execiser. [sm=lol.gif]


 

 There were only a few they cut me  some slack and didn't put on the whole 50 []


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2009)

hey rick happy birthday!!! well on my 40th i got hit with 20 cans of silly string! lol


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

> I'm in charge upstairs tonight.


 I will have to remember that at prayer time. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mike,well tomorrow is really my B day.As a matter of fact it is a hour away as I type this.When the clock strikes 12:01 its the half way point.50 more years to go []


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, old man. Best start buying Geritol and wear pajamas and a cap to bed!


----------



## towhead (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rick!  Welcome to 50!![]  

 -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

Why thank you Cord,I stocked up on that stuff when I turned 49.As to the cap & Pj's I always wore that get up.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

Now you get to join the old grumpy men club[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Now you get to join the old grumpy men club[]


 

  Grumpy yes, old? Never!  [8D]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 20, 2009)

Just think Rick. Five more years and the coffee and tea are free.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you get your AARP card yet?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> now now 50 is just a turn in the road. just keep the viagra in a steady IV drip and you'll be fine son.[]


 

 crushing um gets ya there just as fast  hahaha


----------



## woody (Aug 20, 2009)

They say that the only thing gold about the golden years is the front of your underwear!!!  [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> They sayÂ thatÂ the only thing gold about the golden years is the front of your underwear!!!Â  [&:]


 

 Yeah then the brown years come.but i'll be ready for um.

 http://www.thebrowncorporation.com/


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 20, 2009)

talk about a twisted sense of humor...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ..save your money:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

I think this would be much better Chuck [8D] as a matter of fact I might get one for privy digs when people wont let me in there house to use there bath room hahahaha



 http://www.thebrowncorporation.com/



 I think I posted this somewhere.But I'm old now so I forgot.so here it is again


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 22, 2009)

This topic has officially TURNED!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

His birthday is over.... Penn Digger - post some of your kiddie pictures to get us back on track.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2009)

He's in a parade this morning for oil, I think.  A lot of oil things going on here today.  This afternoon they shoot an oil well.  I just found out what that means.  Should be interesting.  My question is how does everyone not get covered in oil??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah I'm doing it,sitting in this high back pc chair leaning back and looking at all the exciting stuff going on in the forum yeah man! [8D]
  I did have a pit to dig but it was raining to much to start it.I wasn't in the mood to put up a tent.

 lets change the kids pix to    ((((weird pix or funny of your pets))))

  heres an  example.If you dont have any make a few []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

Got a couple in an email!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

oops - wrong picture...but funny anyway... I'm leaving it there. My other one isn't loading. Will try again later.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm all for that Rick!  Kate.. nice pet! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

Kitty stew, anyone?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

still not the one I'm looking for


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

hahahah a cat tree I wouldnt walk under that baby lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

My boy Sparky has a friend  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Kitty stew, anyone?


 


 I can see you forgetting to clean that pot lol  Hair ball!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

..sorry, working on a top-secret experiment here..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

>>


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 22, 2009)

That does it, when the plant me I want to be face down, Talk about waking up with wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> Talk about waking up with wood!


 
 i knew i'd seen that somewhere before...[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

[8|][8|][8|] []

 Wonder what the end result of this was?







 Don't worry - I'm sure it was photoshopped.

 Rick - love your doggie duo picture.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

This old boy loved the water.I'll miss him.(boat accident)


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2009)

That last picture of the sealdog and Charlie's crock pot cat were hilarious!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know why, but we (Joe and I), find squirrels particularly funny


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL thats cool

 Here is what squirrels do to get into my bird feeder.They are slick let me tell ya.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

I just read this whole thread. I was surfing the archives and reminiscing. Fun thread.

 A lot of people ARE GONE  since this thread was started. Some are gone for ever some are just gone from ABN. The good old days on the blue pages. 

 I can understand why a lot of people don't come on here any more. It's NOT FUN like it used to be . Why do I come on? Cuz Im F@#$%^&in Sick thats why! [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2013)

That was a trip..!! Back when ABN had some ..wessonality.. [8D]


----------



## AlexD (Jan 12, 2013)

Hahaha! Here was me on one of my first birthdays! I don't know why I have Jersey Shore arms in the photo...[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Hahaha! Here was me on one of my first birthdays! I don't know why I have Jersey Shore arms in the photo...[&:]


 
 Arm bands? lol  they go wayyyy back []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That was a trip..!! Back when ABN had some ..wessonality.. [8D]


 
 Yeah you got that right chuck. Things change though and we have to go with the flow or drown []

 I was looking for a certain post of mine and could not find it for the life of me so I typed in "sickrick" in the search box and found tons of old threads with lobey and the rest of the gang. it was fun reading,kept me entertained for a while[]


----------

